
Psychobiome is the gut bacteria that may alter how you think, feel, and act - hhs
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/meet-psychobiome-gut-bacteria-may-alter-how-you-think-feel-and-act
======
tfranco
Quarantine is killing me. I really need to stop eating beans...

